# Feeding Questions



## KillerFishHead (Apr 28, 2003)

I heard that RBPs should not be fed every day. They should be fed every other day to make them aggressive







. They say it makes them agressive cause they will be hungry and want to feed when they get the chance. I also heard to get some bloody liver and take the blood from the liver and drop some drops into the tank to make them smell it also to tease them but not to feed them. I should tease them for 2 days so they will became mad







and feed them the 3rd day. I heard this makes RBPs more aggressive. Is this true or BS?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

It's true. But your piranhas wont be very happy. You wouldnt ant to eat every two days. Look at your piranhas for their beauty instead of how mean they are. It's always nice to see your piranhas destroy something but if you are always expecting them to be mean you'll usually come out disappointed. I feed my piranhas three times every day. This make them nice and thick and they grow pretty fast.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It really depends on the size. I feed my pygos 6-9" every other day or so, sometimes every day, sometimes every 3 days. If you have smaller guys you should feed them daily. I think the liver blood thing is crap. Take care of your fish, they will be aggressive enough. These fish are not toys, they are living creatures.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i agree with both you guys i ffed my reds 2 times a day if you want a show don't feed them for a day or 2 then put something in other than that i wouldn't make it a regular habit if you want them to grow fast and be healthy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I never suggest starving your Ps, but reducing the feeding habits would not make them more aggressive, but more hungry seeming aggressive. I also disagree with the blood thingy. Past threads were mentioned about the topic


----------



## KillerFishHead (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanxs for the info dudes







I will feed my p's daily or even twice a day







. You dudes are the masters when it comes to P's


----------

